# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  ODD bij jonge kinderen,ervaringen gevraagd

## Chris2702

Wie heeft er ervaring met ODD bij kinderen?
Heb nl een zoontje van 7 jaar. Het is een schat van een jongen(echt waar!)
Alleen "ontploft" hij regelmatig op een extreme manier. Wil dan weglopen,gooid met spullen/ramen in, blokkeerd deuren met kasten e.d, heeft nu 1 keer mij van de trap af willen schoppen/duwen, heeft al een paar keer gezegt dat hij wel voor de auto gaat staan. Het is gewoon niet te geloven dat deze lieve, zachtaardige jongen soms kan veranderen in juist het tegenover gestelde nl een "monster".
Er is kort geleden ODD vastgesteld, maar heb het idee dat het in een sneltrein vaart achteruit gaat. Ik ben bang voor de toekomst, hij is nu nog maar 7 jaar.
Wie heeft tips voor internetsite, behandelingen, eigen ervaring of wat dan maar ook. Ik maak me erg veel zorgen over hem. Wil hem niet verliezen hieraan. In ieder geval al bedankt voor het lezen.

Christina
een liefdevolle maar bezorde moeder van 3 kinderen

----------


## floris

hallo, mischien een stomme vraag, maar heeft het kind vervelende dingen meegemaakt.
zoals veel ruzie met zijn papa,
en is hij op deze leeftijd al heel erg zelfstandig ?
en ondernemend ?

----------


## Chris2702

Hoi Floris,

Niet dat we echt door hebben, we zijn een vrij doorsnee gezin onderling niet veel ruzie, geen agressie in het gezin wb vader/moeder.
Het enigste wat wij als "trauma" kunnen noemen is dat zijn jongere broertje een ernstig stotter probleem heeft. Daar is in het begin met behandeling veel aandacht naar gegaan.
Ook hij heeft daar wel last van gehad omdat je langzaam moet praten/ de ander uit moet laten praten (wat soms veel geduld vergt) Toch hebben we het idee dat we zoveel mogelijk ook hem zijn aandacht hebben gegeven en ook positief wel hebben benadrukt hoe goed en lief hij met zijn broertje deed.
Jarno (daar gaat het om) is van peuter af aan al heel erg impulsief geweest, zag nooit ergens kwaad of gevaar in. We hebben dat nooit als probleem gezien, hij was gewoon onze "vlierefluiter". Nou is het niet zo dat wij geen fouten hebben gemaakt heus ook ik maak ze elke dag wel weer, maar niet dat het zo traumatisch voor hem kan zijn dt hij dit ontwikkeld heeft. Wij tasten nog in het duister wb het ontstaan hiervan. Heb je ervaring met ODD? omdat je wat gerichte vragen hebt?

----------


## floris

nou ik ben zelf zo, en ik ben nu 43 jaar
ik heb wel het een en ander meegemaakt, maar ik zie het nu ook terug in 1 van mijn kinderen, ik heb er 4 trouwens. mijn dochter van nu 17 jaar is ook zo als ik vroeger was, en die heeft wel een liefde volle opvoeding gekregen, maar is al vanaf een leeftijd van 5 jaar erg zelfstandig geworden, dit was ik ook vroeger en heel erg ondernemend, wat heel erg goed is, maar ze nemen ook niks van je aan, dat deed ik ook niet vroeger.
nu even heel bod, ik dacht vroeger meer van , mijn ouder zijn mijn zaad donor en voor de rest beslis ik zelf wel hoe ik door het leven gaat. en da heb ik ook altijd gedaan, en zo is mijn ene dochter dus ook. er is niks slecht aan, maar kwa communicatie gaat dat een heel stuk moeilijker,
en dan heel belangrijk, ik en mijn dochter accepteren geen nee, nooit.
en op jonge leeftijd ga je er niet snel tegenin, maar ik ging vanaf 7 jaar er ook al tegenin bij mijn ouders en zo ook mijn ene dochter, terwijl de andere kinderen gewoon allerdaags zijn.
zelf denk ik ook dat dit niet te veranderen is, gezien ik mijn hele leven al mijzelf aan het aanpassen ben, wel heb ik zelf ondervonden dat een sterk gezag wel werkte, bij mij was dat in militaire dienst, daar had ik dus gelijk problemen, en ben ik mijzelf tegen gekomen.

wel nog even dit, stotteren heeft ook te maken met negatieve stress en gaat op latere leeftijd in 90% van de gevallen weg, doordat ze van zich af kunnen bijten,
vaak komt stotteren door , niet geaccepteerd worden in de maatschappij, dat kan op school zijn of met vriendjes of vriendinnetjes. het blijft altid moeilijk om precies uit te zoeken waardoor dit komt.
maar hou uw zoon goed in de gaten, en probeer zo positief mogenlijk hem te helpen.
vaak zitten ze ergens mee, maar kunnen of durven dit niet thuis te vertellen, en hou in de gaten of ze vaak afwezig zijn ( dagdromen) probeer maar eens een standje te geven op het moment dat ze aan het dagdromen zijn, waarschijnlijk heeft hij u niet gehoort en als je het dan herhaalt, onploft hij.
als dat zo is, moet er toch iemand zijn die hij in vertrouwen kan nemen, en waar u later het verhaal van krijgt, een oma of goede vriend waar hij zich erg vrij bij voelt

----------


## Chris2702

Ontzettend bedankt voor je hoopvolle reactie. Als jij/u een gezin kan hebben met 4 kinderen is er dus wel kans op een "normaal" (wat is normaal?) leven.
We zijn zelf een gezin met 3 kinderen. Jarno (odd) is de oudste dan komt Hidde (5jr en stottert) dan nog Ezra (1,5 jr) Het zijn dus 2 verschillende kinderen wb stotteren en odd.
Het stotteren is verergert na de geboorte van onze jongste dochter. Daarvoor liepen we al bij een logopedist omdat hij letters vermeed/ andere letters gebruikte bv huis was luis.
Dit is ook een zeer gevoelige jongen met inderdaad onzekerheden, dit gaat nu gelukkig erg goed, dat hebben we nu weer aardig onder controle. Wel is het zo dat stotteren wel in je aanleg ligt wb mond spieren/coordinatie. Mijn man stottert ook licht en aan aantal fam leden. Tijdens spannende momenten versterkt het wel bv sinterklaas,verjaardag e.d Voor hem is deze onrust in huis ook niet goed en zal ook zeker zijn stotteren/onzekerheid niet ten goede komen. Jarno is inderdaad aardig eigengereid maar niet echt zelfstandig.
Hij kan zich slecht zelfvermaken en is zeker niet onzeker, hij heeft juist eerder een grootsheidwaanzin. Dat weet ik wel, dat kan ik ook wel hoor, dat kan ik sneller/beter. Maar is wel heel gevoelig en wordt soms overspoeld door gevoelens verdriet/boosheid en weet zich er geen raad mee. Gelukkig heb ik wel een goede vertrouwens band met beide jongens (dat denk en hoop ik tenminste) we lachen en stoeien gelukkig nog wel veel in het gezin alleen is grens van stoeien/vechten soms even zoek. Zelf kan ik slecht tegen onrechtvaardigheid en in mijn ogen is Jarno vaak onredelijk alles doet of ligt aan een ander. Daar werken we nu aan en ik ben blij dat ik weet wat er aan de hand is want nu wordt ik niet boos maar leg weer uit wat er gebeurd en dat het niet altijd is zoals Jarno denkt dat het is. Leg het weer bij hem neer als het ware zonder een bestraffend vingertje foei fout. Hiervoor werd ik wel geiiriteerd/boos op zulke momenten.

Mag ik vragen of dat bij u ook zo is? (Als ik vragen stel die u niet wilt beantwoorden geef het dan maar aan hoor! ben gewoon benieuwd omdat ik niemand ken met odd en het heel fijn vind om het eens van een ander te horen en ik wil gewoon begrijpen waar Jarno nu inzit wat voor strijd hij inwendig strijd) Het gevoel hebben dat iedereen tegen je is, altijd tekort gedaan worden. Of dat alles aan een ander ligt en nooit aan jezelf?
(voorbeeld: Jarno heeft een jojo van zijn eigen geld gekocht. het lukt niet dus het is een stomme jojo, de jojo valt vaak op de grond en gaat stuk ook dat ligt aan de stomme jojo dat was al zo toen hij hem kocht.......)

Wat een verhaal weer maar wel lekker om het eens op "papier" te zetten

gr Chris

----------


## floris

dit stukje is belangrijk,

Hij kan zich slecht zelfvermaken en is zeker niet onzeker, hij heeft juist eerder een grootsheidwaanzin. Dat weet ik wel, dat kan ik ook wel hoor, dat kan ik sneller/beter. Maar is wel heel gevoelig en wordt soms overspoeld door gevoelens verdriet/boosheid en weet zich er geen raad mee. 

grootsheidswaanzin is dus zelfstandig zijn,want hij wil alles zelf doen,
laat hem dat maar eens doen,
ik had mijn eerste bedrijf toen ik 10 jaar was, nou denk je wast die man is gek,
maar ik meen het echt.

vroeger ben ik in de handel gegaan op 9 jarige leeftijd, dit heb ik geleerd van een oudere persoon in de straat, doordat ik zo leergierig was, ( niet op school).
toen ik 11 jaar was verdiende ik meer als mijn ouders.
dit omdat ik dus niet te stoppen was, mijn ouders hebben het wel geprobeerd, maar dan liep ik dus gewoon weg van huis, totdat mijn ouders, meer mijn moeder, ging informeren bij een psygoloog, en die zij god zij dank, laat die jongen maar modderen.

ps.meestal zijn het strebers in het leven, kijk maar naar de jojo, als het niet lukt stomme jojo,
zorg dat hij op sport gaat, 
want het word waarschijnlijk een perfectionist, 
dat ben ik dus ook geworden,
en ik ben in verschillende sporten kampioen van nederland geworden, zowel op jongere leeftijd als op oudere leeftijd ben ik altijd aan het streven naar meer, en dat maakt een mens succesvol, ( naar de buitenwereld ), dat wil niet zeggen dat de persoon het zelf zo ervaart.
ik vind mijzelf een geboren klaploper,(dit omdat ik niet aan de norm voldoet)
maar ik ben dus wel serieus kampioen geweest, en ook kwa werk succesvol geweest,
zo zie je dat ikzelf dus een beetje zwartgallig tegen het leven kijk.
als ik loop te mopperen dat ik meer wil in het leven, zit iedereen me stom aan te kijken,
en zeggen ze dan ,wat zeur jij nou man, je heb 5 motorfietsen een auto en een hoop spullen, bla bla, en dan denk ja je heb wel gelijk(ergens), maar meteen daarna denk ik al weer verder.,,

ik ben dus altijd bezig geweest om de beste te worden met verschillende sporten,
en ik kan dus ook niet goed voor een baas werken, want als ik het beter kan doe ik het ook anders, en dat word in de meeste bedrijven niet geaccepteerd.
de bedrijven die dat wel hebben gedaan, hebben een vermogen verdient aan mij.
en ik heb niet eens een school diploma,
ja tegenwoordig heb ik heel veel diploma's, maar dat lukt mij alleen maar als ik daar ook echt achter staat. in school had ik totaal geen interesse.
maar uiteindelijk is het dus wel goed gekomen,
maar ook ik word nog wel eens erg boos, en vloek alles bij elkaar,
gelukkig heb ik mijn vrouw dit uitgelegd toen ik haar heb leren kennen, 
en die weet dat ze mij gewoon even moet laten uitrazen, en daarna zecht ze dan leuk,
zo was tie dat !! en dan lach ik erom.
dus laat jarno veel dingen uitproberen, dat werk als een goede stimulanse.


gr.floris

----------


## floris

oja nog even over dat stotteren, stoteren komt voor in zenuwachtige situaties,
spannende dingen, zo zal je zien dat wanneer de persoon die normaal stottert, niet stottert als hij of zij zich op hun gemak voelen,
dit is puur Psychologie's.
de truuk licht hem dus in het altijd je zelf op je gemak voelen, dat is dus best moeilijk.

mijn zwager stotterde ook altijd, nu wat minder vaak.

ik heb hem verteld, dit is heel grof.
je moet je zelf voorstellen over 5 minuten val je dood neer, en jij moet dat niet erg vinden, pas als je dat kan, stotter jij niet meer.
eigenlijk bedoel ik dus, maak je niet druk over de dingen in het leven.
leef en geniet zoveel mogenlijk, dood gaan we allemaal,
met die instelling, die heel moelijk is, word het leven een stuk makkelijker,
nou moet ik zeggen dat mijn zwager de laatste 10 jaar niet of nouwelijks stottert,
vroeger durfde hij ook niet op vakantie naar het buitenland, want dit is positieve stress,
en daar ga je dus ook van stotteren.
nou gaat hij gewoon overal heen,
dus je zelf uitdagen om dingen te doen die normaal eigenlijk niet wil vanwege stress,
dan kom je er eigenlijk achter dat het niets voorstelde,(achteraf).

----------


## Chris2702

Was Jarno maar zo gedreven voor iets. Daar zou ik juist blij om zijn. Hij heeft hellaas geen eigen mening en doorzettings vermogen.
Hij roept altijd wel dat kan ik ook of zelfs nog beter maar dat is juist niet zo.
Bij de eerste les judo werd er gevraagd wie een bepaalde worp kon voor doen, Jarno staat weer vooraan dat kan IK wel! en is dan boos dat hij het niet kan en geeft dan op, dan is het niet meer leuk. Dit gaat met alles zo. Bv leren fietsen zonder zijwielen na 2x een stukje vind hij het wel goed en moet je hem echt stimuleren door bv aantal rondjes af te spreken om iets voor elkaar te krijgen. Dat geld met sport ook zo. Hij doet het wel, gaat er heen maar of hij het echt geweldig vind.....? Hij gaat niet ergens voor, misschien is dat ook wel karakter maar hij laat het gauw afweten maar wel een grote mond houden dat hij het zo goed kan. Hij heeft echt een vertekend zelfbeeld daarin. zie nu ook duidelijk verschil qua leeftijd met mijn andere zoontje, die begint echt intresse in dingen te krijgen of echt zijn eigen ding te ontwikkelen en Jarno hangt er maar wat bij, het lijkt! hem niet te raken.

Nou lijkt het net of ik alleen onaardige dingen over Jarno kan zeggen maar dat is niet zo, het is echt een gezellige en lieve jongen!!!!!
Nou weet ik ook wel dat Jarno nog maar 7 is en hem niet mag vergelijken met een volwassenen en we komen pas in deze stromende rivier van GGZ en andere hulp verlening dus de tijd zal het wel leren......

wb het stotteren heb je gelijk maar leg dat maar eens uit aan een onzeker kind van 5 jr, kinderen en ook volwassenen trouwens hebben weinig geduld meer tegenwoordig en kunnen heel hard zijn.

gr Chris

----------


## Agnes574

Mss kunt u hier nuttige informatie vinden;
Klik op deze link > http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12591

----------

